# Can this pc be overclocked?



## swifty111 (Oct 24, 2009)

CPU Type - DualCore Intel Pentium E5200, 2500 MHz (12.5 x 200)
Motherboard Name - Intel Raisin City DG41RQ (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipset - Intel Eaglelake G41
System memory - 1.5 gb
Video Adapter - NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT (1024 MB)
Audio Adapter - Realtek ALC662 @ Intel 82801GB ICH7 
PSU - Fortron 450W

Cooling - A stock fan on the processor, the stock fan on the vCard, 1 fan in the back.

I am not trying to max everything out, but could this system be overclocked, still ensuring it has a long life?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you will need better cooling and a better make of psu to overclock that and ensure it's longevity. You could overclock it now but because you are using a stock heatsink and a dodgy make of power supply about 10% is all you will get and 10% is pointless.


----------



## swifty111 (Oct 24, 2009)

I would not say that an increase from 2,5 to 2,75 is pointless.
As for now, I am not able to purchase a new psu, because this is a brand new one.
Is there a brand or a type of a heatsink I should look for?


----------



## swifty111 (Oct 24, 2009)

Also, Should I get more fans for the box/tower itself?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes you should be looking for one that is good for overclocking like a zalman 9600 or titan fenrir (remember you will need to apply new thermal paste and take of the old paste).

If I were you I would wait until you could afford a better psu because the one you have will struggle with the extra ouput it will have to generate. I used to test power supplies and know for a fact that your when pushed will start to fail and will take something with it when it fails such as the ram or motherboard. But it's your choice.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you don't have to get a new tower aslong as there is adequate cooling in it, it will be ok.


----------



## TrickyS (Jan 16, 2010)

And don't be like me and buy a 750 watt no name power supply because it says it is 750 watts. Get a good brand like corsair, or OCZ. My old power supply makes a sweet paper weight though!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

TrickyS said:


> And don't be like me and buy a 750 watt no name power supply because it says it is 750 watts. Get a good brand like corsair, or OCZ. My old power supply makes a sweet paper weight though!






the most common mistake we have ALL made ray:


----------

